# Paphos /peyia



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all

Arrived in paphos /peyia sunday 29th march 

travelling alone -settling in 

if anyone in also alone - fancy meeting up for coffee or keo -- pm me 

speak soon 

Bev


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

dnex721 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Arrived in paphos /peyia sunday 29th march
> 
> ...


Hi Bev - I'm moving out to Paphos in the next couple of months on my own. Can you tell me if you sorted out your accommodation once you got out there or did you book it from your home country?

I'm thinking of booking a holiday then sorting out a rental once I'm there. I don't have a job to go to but am hoping to get something .

Hope you don't mind my questions but it'll be interesting to know how you have got on.

Thanks
Jilly


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi Bev - I'm moving out to Paphos in the next couple of months on my own. Can you tell me if you sorted out your accommodation once you got out there or did you book it from your home country?
> 
> I'm thinking of booking a holiday then sorting out a rental once I'm there. I don't have a job to go to but am hoping to get something .
> 
> ...



Hi Jilly 


I sorted out apartment before i came -- and negotaited price [ quite a bit off the asking rent] 

i new paphos and the area i wanted so that helped ,, i am also in touch with a lady who organises villa rentals over here if you want her details ? or let me know what type of accomadtion you are looking for ? where and what your priority list is ? 

jobs check out Cyprus mail ' web site .. it is the local paper upto date jobs etc 
the season just starting so the tourist bars and restraunts are taking on at the moment.

feel free to PM me i'll answer what i can ..

Bev


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dnex721 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Arrived in paphos /peyia sunday 29th march
> 
> ...



I'm confused Bev
Up until September you were planning to go to Australia. Have your plans changed or are you just here in Cyprus short term?


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi veronica 

yes plans changed - going through seperation and australia visa was in hubbies name with me as dependant . 

so i can't go 

Bev


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dnex721 said:


> Hi veronica
> 
> yes plans changed - going through seperation and australia visa was in hubbies name with me as dependant .
> 
> ...


Oh dear. Sorry to hear that.
I hope things work out for you here.


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Bev

Thank you for your reply. I'm really looking at a house/flat share but preferably not in the party scene. Around Paphos would be good. I'd really appreciate the lady's details regarding the villas but not sure how to PM you, I'm new here!

My background is in accounts and admin but I think I'd probably find it hard to get a job there as I do not speak Greek so I'm willing to work in a restaurant/bar or nanny if necessary.

Sorry to hear that you're not going to Australia, I too was going to emigrate there but didn't pass the skills test and now I feel like a true Oz Reject, lol.

Thank you for your help. This is the first time I've posted on this forum and am glad of any advice.

Jilly


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I'm really looking at a house/flat share but preferably not in the party scene. Around Paphos would be good. I'd really appreciate the lady's details regarding the villas but not sure how to PM you, I'm new here!
> 
> ...



Jilly it sounds to me as though the sort of work you would be looking for is not well paid work so your best bet is share a flat with someone as you would be unlikely to be able afford anything by yourself.
You may find work that includes accomodation if you contact some of the hotels about jobs as a waitress etc.
I would recommend that you come out for a few weeks initially but have some funds in reserve i ncase you do not find work so that you can afford your air fare home.
It isnt easy to find work at this time as the tourist industry has been hit hard by the lack of British holiday makers because of the weakness of Sterling.

Veronica


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I'm really looking at a house/flat share but preferably not in the party scene. Around Paphos would be good. I'd really appreciate the lady's details regarding the villas but not sure how to PM you, I'm new here!
> 
> ...


jilly ,, 

where are you living now? <snip>


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

dnex721 said:


> jilly ,,
> 
> where are you living now? <snip>


Hi - I'm living in Kent in the UK at the moment.

Jilly


----------



## panniepance (Jan 5, 2009)

dnex721 said:


> Hi Jilly
> 
> 
> I sorted out apartment before i came -- and negotaited price [ quite a bit off the asking rent]
> ...


Hi Bev, I'm quite interested in the village of Peyia and would be really interested to have the contact details of the lady you know.

My husband and I are planning to move to Cyprus in Aug / Sept this year with our 4 year old son and have discovered from this forum that the Elementary School in the village is very good. Do you know if there are many families in the area (one of my anxieties about moving is that I want my son to settle and make friends!)


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

panniepance said:


> Hi Bev, I'm quite interested in the village of Peyia and would be really interested to have the contact details of the lady you know.
> 
> My husband and I are planning to move to Cyprus in Aug / Sept this year with our 4 year old son and have discovered from this forum that the Elementary School in the village is very good. Do you know if there are many families in the area (one of my anxieties about moving is that I want my son to settle and make friends!)



Hi 

Yes there are families and at the bottom of peyia road is a new playground/ park swings , slides etc brand new and when i walk past daily it is used by young children and it has seating / cafe area for parents - which is nice.. 

iam walking quite a bit here and have seen many empty properties -- if you can come over and stay in temp accomodation initally you can negotiate very good terms with the owners of the villas. 

also the Cyprus Mail -daily & weekly paper has many villas and apartments in peyia and most at reduced prices at the moment -- i think you can get this on line

but if you could spare the time and look around it would be well worth it as peyia is fast growing so with small child you could choose a good location for him. and as i said most owners will negotate rent with you.. 

when was the last time you were in peyai? 
do you have work to come to? 

Speak soon 

Bev


----------



## panniepance (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Bev, looks like we're both up early this morning!

Thanks for your reply, that's really helpful. We're actually coming to Paphos on 9 May 09 for a week so we're definately going to come and have a look at the village - we've never been before.

I will certainly have a look at the Cyprus mail; we've been looking at paphosfinder.com at long term rentals because we want to rent first before buying.

We don't need to find work as we have our our business operating in the UK and with the nature of our business, can work from anywhere as long as we have broadband (what are the broadband services like in Cyprus??!)

I find this forum to be really informative, it's been really helpful to read people's opinions!

Lee-ann


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

panniepance said:


> Hi Bev, looks like we're both up early this morning!
> 
> Thanks for your reply, that's really helpful. We're actually coming to Paphos on 9 May 09 for a week so we're definately going to come and have a look at the village - we've never been before.
> 
> ...


If you havn't been before and you are expecting to find a nice village when you go to peyia be prepared for a shock. Peyia is no longer a village but a huge conglomerate of apartment blocks and villas.
The bottom end near Coral Bay and the Western end going towards St Georges are still relatively quiet and not too spolit yet but those areas are very expensive.
In Peyia itself you can find bargains as many people are wanting to leave it as it has become to built up for them. If you are looking to buy a property you will definitely find bargains in Peyia or if you want to rent and not buy there are plenty of properties standing empty which the owners are unable to sell at this time and will rent out instead.
If you are looking for more of a village feel there are still some very nice villages on the outskirts of Paphos.
Broadband is widely available, in fact our business is interent based and I am online all day and find it to be reliable. We don't have the fastest one but I find it perfectly adequate.

Veronica


----------



## panniepance (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Veronica, that's really helpful.

One of our main considerations is education for our 4 year old son and I think we'd prefer to have him educated in a local school; I've read on this forum that there is a very good local school in Peyia. The area we move to will be heavily influenced by the available schooling, but we are certainly open to suggestions of other schools / areas to look at!

Lee-ann


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

panniepance said:


> Thanks Veronica, that's really helpful.
> 
> One of our main considerations is education for our 4 year old son and I think we'd prefer to have him educated in a local school; I've read on this forum that there is a very good local school in Peyia. The area we move to will be heavily influenced by the available schooling, but we are certainly open to suggestions of other schools / areas to look at!
> 
> Lee-ann



There are excellent local schools in every village. Anavargos has several schools and is much closer to Paphos so handy for everything and not far from the airport.
The village we live in (Konia) has a good local school and I know that there are several English children who go there and love it.
It isn't necessary limit yourself to the areas where there are loads of expats unless that is what is what you really want.
If you intend to make Cyprus your home it is far better to get a good mix so that your children integrate into the local community.

Veronica


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

panniepance said:


> Thanks Veronica, that's really helpful.
> 
> One of our main considerations is education for our 4 year old son and I think we'd prefer to have him educated in a local school; I've read on this forum that there is a very good local school in Peyia. The area we move to will be heavily influenced by the available schooling, but we are certainly open to suggestions of other schools / areas to look at!
> 
> Lee-ann


Hi Lee-ann, 
We've recently come back after a 2 wk fact-finding mission/holiday in the Paphos area as we hope to move over early 2010. I went to the Peyia school (but the Head was too busy to talk - I hadn't made an appointment) so I chatted to some of the kids/parents at the school gate who said they put British kids in the year below to help them grasp Greek initially. These children are also given 2 hours Greek tuition a week (which I think they have to do by law if there are British kids attending) and the ones I spoke to said they found it hard at first but the teachers were very helpful. 

Some expats (who don't live there) are negative about Peyia because it's become very "British" but the majority of children that came out of the school gate looked Cypriot to me. Certainly if you want to live somewhere where you'll meet lots of expats on a daily basis, Peyia would be good for that. Chlorakas school also has British expat children, but that's quite a busy area also.

Personally we've decided we would rather live in a smaller village with fewer expats but hopefully with a school with 1 or 2 expat children already in it (our children are 6 and 8 years old). We also need to be within commutable distance from Paphos. I really liked Tsada & the villages around that area but it's all down to personal choice. If your son is 4 he'll attend kindergarten first and all they do is play (no academic work at all), then he would start school at 6 years old. The best thing is to go out and do research. Talk to anyone and everyone, including headteachers, locals in the cafe's etc, to get a good idea of what each area is like.

We met 1 family whose son was 11 and attending the 12th School in Paphos, the only English boy there, and loving it. He'd been in one of the private schools for 4 years before that and was much happier now. Every child is different, you'll just have to try one method and see how it goes.

Veronica (or anyone) - do you know if the schools in Tsada, Tala or Tremithousa have any expat children in them at all? Or if the teachers speak a little English?

Lara


----------



## panniepance (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you so much, that's really helpful. So many things to think about!


----------



## sstrawberrymilkshake (May 2, 2009)

Lazer said:


> Hi Lee-ann,
> We've recently come back after a 2 wk fact-finding mission/holiday in the Paphos area as we hope to move over early 2010. I went to the Peyia school (but the Head was too busy to talk - I hadn't made an appointment) so I chatted to some of the kids/parents at the school gate who said they put British kids in the year below to help them grasp Greek initially. These children are also given 2 hours Greek tuition a week (which I think they have to do by law if there are British kids attending) and the ones I spoke to said they found it hard at first but the teachers were very helpful.
> 
> Some expats (who don't live there) are negative about Peyia because it's become very "British" but the majority of children that came out of the school gate looked Cypriot to me. Certainly if you want to live somewhere where you'll meet lots of expats on a daily basis, Peyia would be good for that. Chlorakas school also has British expat children, but that's quite a busy area also.
> ...


Hi Lara,

I moved to Tsada nearly two years ago and absolutley love it!!! My 9 year old daughter goes to the local scool in Tsada. When she first started she was put back a year so she could learn the language more easily. At that time she was the only british child in the school, although quite a few of the children speak basic english. She was taken out of class twice a week for greek lessons. Now she speaks greek pretty much fluently and no longer needs the extra tuition
All of the teachers speak english and help the british children as much as possible. There is now another british girl in her class too now, and there is a few children of british/cypriot families who speak english too. To be honest i have found it to be better if there arent as many british children attending the school as the kids seem to pick it up quicker.

I also know there is a 5 year old who currently attends the kindergarden there who will be joining the primary this sept who is english but speaks fluent greek as she has been here all her life.

Hope this helps 

Shirley x


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sstrawberrymilkshake said:


> Hi Lara,
> 
> I moved to Tsada nearly two years ago and absolutley love it!!! My 9 year old daughter goes to the local scool in Tsada. When she first started she was put back a year so she could learn the language more easily. At that time she was the only british child in the school, although quite a few of the children speak basic english. She was taken out of class twice a week for greek lessons. Now she speaks greek pretty much fluently and no longer needs the extra tuition
> All of the teachers speak english and help the british children as much as possible. There is now another british girl in her class too now, and there is a few children of british/cypriot families who speak english too. To be honest i have found it to be better if there arent as many british children attending the school as the kids seem to pick it up quicker.
> ...



Hi Shirley, is it ok if I pm you? Are you still Tammy 123?

Geraldine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi Shirley, is it ok if I pm you? Are you still Tammy 123?
> 
> Geraldine


Hi Gerladine,
I think you will find that you have the wrong Shirley


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Gerladine,
> I think you will find that you have the wrong Shirley


OOPHS!! Thanks for that Veronica!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> OOPHS!! Thanks for that Veronica!


easliy done when silly people insist in having the same name as someone else


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

sstrawberrymilkshake said:


> Hi Lara,
> 
> I moved to Tsada nearly two years ago and absolutley love it!!! ...
> 
> ...


Thanks Shirley, that just wants me make to move there even more! Some people we met on our trip who live in Paphos told such negative stories about people they know for whom it had all gone wrong. I guess they wanted us to be realistic about it all. As long as the kids make friends locally I won't be worried. If they're happy I'm happy! I think my husband would be happy anywhere - he's that sort of person...

Maybe when we come over next time we could meet up for a chat. I'm not sure when our next trip will be though, maybe in the autumn. We are hoping to move over early 2010.

Lara


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Thanks Shirley, that just wants me make to move there even more! Some people we met on our trip who live in Paphos told such negative stories about people they know for whom it had all gone wrong. I guess they wanted us to be realistic about it all. As long as the kids make friends locally I won't be worried. If they're happy I'm happy! I think my husband would be happy anywhere - he's that sort of person...
> 
> Maybe when we come over next time we could meet up for a chat. I'm not sure when our next trip will be though, maybe in the autumn. We are hoping to move over early 2010.
> 
> Lara


Lara the people for whom it all goes wrong tend to be those who just jump in with both feet without researching everything.
You seem to be planning well ahead.


----------



## sstrawberrymilkshake (May 2, 2009)

hi geraldine, its no problem at all if u want to pm me

let me know if i can be of any help at all  xx


----------



## sstrawberrymilkshake (May 2, 2009)

lara, would be great to meet up for a coffee next time you come over. Let me know when you are here and we can sort it out. I would say regarding the bad reports you have heard is that cyprus is either somewhere you love or hate. For me and my kids we are happier here than we have ever been. Money is always a struggle but the quality of life here more than makes up for it!!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

agree ! on the above post, things are tuff money wise this year(as uk)but not so bad when you have the sun, sea, friends just happy to be here get the best we can out of life.
Tricia


----------



## sstrawberrymilkshake (May 2, 2009)

to be honest tricia would rather be here skint in the sun than in the UK skint and miserable in the rain!!! lol 

At least here there is loads you can do for free


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

me too , Enjoyed my life in scotland but dont miss that cold east coast wind ,even in summer!
moved over full time oct, and even with it been a wet winter most of it was as good as a scottish summer lol. There are lots of resons i love it here mostly i just feel at home .
Tricia


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

dnex721 said:


> Hi Jilly
> 
> 
> I sorted out apartment before i came -- and negotaited price [ quite a bit off the asking rent]
> ...


----------



## sstrawberrymilkshake (May 2, 2009)

Totally agree about feeling like home here!!! where in scotland did you live Tricia?? I was brought up in Arbroath on the east coast


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

could u tell me the ladys name and web page please


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

sstrawberrymilkshake said:


> Totally agree about feeling like home here!!! where in scotland did you live Tricia?? I was brought up in Arbroath on the east coast


LOL you know what in mean about the chill &haer , 
We lived in st monans next to pittemweem. son lives just outside Dundee.,
Tricia


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sstrawberrymilkshake said:


> hi geraldine, its no problem at all if u want to pm me
> 
> let me know if i can be of any help at all  xx


Hi Shirley,
Sorry, but looks like I had the wrong Shirley, but if I need info, I'll be in touch!

Thanks,
Geraldine


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

sstrawberrymilkshake said:


> Money is always a struggle but the quality of life here more than makes up for it!!!


Maybe you shouldn't be buying so many milkshakes! 

L


----------

